# Winfield International Fingerstyle Winners



## gnarlyguitar (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey for all interested 2 Canadians took 2nd and 3rd this year at the International Fingerstyle Championships in Kansas. Probably the most prestigious competition for acoustic guitar. Antoine Dufour from Quebec took 3rd and Don Alder from Vancouver took 2nd. Antoine is also on the current roster for the International Guitar Night tour. Good to see that Canadian Fingerstyle players can play with the best of them.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

That's good to hear.

There is a young guy in Montreal that busks here,has a website and has been on local TV also.

I can't remember his name. Eric something? He is a 2 handed player and very proficient.

A pleasure to watch.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

elindso said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> There is a young guy in Montreal that busks here,has a website and has been on local TV also.
> 
> ...


Erik Mongrain.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Isn't he great.

Hopefully they'll get him a spot at next years jazz festival.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Antoine won this years Canadian Guitar Festival held in Odessa back at the end of July. Part of his first place prize pack was the prepaid registration to compete at the Walnut Valley Festival in Winfield. Don placed second in the first round and just missed out of third overall by a mere 5.5 points. The top half of the competition was so far above the rest of us, it wasn't funny. I scored less then half of Antoine so you know how much work I have in front of me.
Eric has been mentioned here on the forums before. You can find the one I started here. Funny, Eric was at Odessa on the Saturday. I never got to speak to him as he always had a group of people around. Or, was busy trying out all the guitars. He was registered to compete and I was very disappointed on Sunday to learn he'd left. I heard a number of different reasons given but after seeing the videos and listening to the sound clips on his website I'm sure it wasn't nerves or lack of talent. Dat buoy got groove! 
(We need a new smiley for funky fingerstyle players)


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll try and get to the festival next year.

It looks like fun.

It's only a couple of hours away from Montreal.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

elindso said:


> I'll try and get to the festival next year.
> 
> It looks like fun.
> 
> It's only a couple of hours away from Montreal.


You'll be in a guitar geek's heaven. 

Stay clear of 'dem fingerstyle competitors though: they stride around all weekend like Old West gunslingers eyeballin' each other. If ya look at 'em sideways they may call ya out to a impromptu jam, so ya better be ready to draw 'ur weapon... 

Heh heh.
Warren


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Antoine Dufour definately kicked some but at the Internation Guitar Night.


----------

